# Installation on a Notebook with ALI5229 IDE-Controller

## bteufel

Hello

I like to install Gentoo-Linux on a HP Omnibook XE4400. I try to install with different parameters on bootpromt, like

linux ide0=0x1f0,0x3f6,14 idebus=60 or

linux ide2=0x180,0x386 pcibus=off

but all these parameters doesn't works. Either, the system freeze or the hard disk is not writeable. This is strange, then with the same parameters I did install Suse 8.1 (first parameter) or Redhat 8 (second parameter), both with kernel 2.4.19. I've a notion that the ALI5229-Controller make problems.

Who can help me?

regards Hugo

bteufel@gmx.ch

----------

## ELROBE

I have HP Omnibook 4400 too but I think so that chipset is ALI 1671, in documentation I read it.

	I used  ide0=0x1f0,0x3f6,14 idebus=66 and kernel 2.4.last.

	I have problem with acpi but it is a driver problem.

	In kernel source isn't driver to ali chipset 1671 but yes for ali chipset 14xx and 15xx.

----------

## bteufel

Its impossibel to install gentoo-linux with this parameter on bootpromt. (kernel panic)

How you have install gentoo?

----------

## Milos

I have the same problem with the 2.4.19R9 kernel with this IDE controller. I cannot activate the DMA channels and my box is slooooooow.

This driver problem has been solved for other distrib (as mandrake or red hat). The 2.4.19 kernel needs a patch. 

I don't know if another kernel like vanilla has the same problem. I have to test.

Regards 

Milos

----------

## ELROBE

I have used gentoo-source and idebus=66 beacause if not I get many problems with dma.

	I don't know if there is any patch?

----------

## Milos

I solved the problem.

emerge the AC kernel, compile it and it works fine.

I have to try the vanilla one.

----------

## bteufel

This is great for you. I have any questions:

which kernel do you emerge?

2.4.18

2.4.19

2.4.19-xfs

2.4.20

How do you boot the first time from cdrom? (You need a running system to emerge) 

Greetings

----------

